
10 Scientific Papers That Can Transform Your Understanding of Health and Medicine - sridca
http://darwinian-medicine.com/10-scientific-papers-that-can-transform-your-understanding-of-health-medicine/
======
acconrad
A fair amount of this is reasonable science - whole, unprocessed foods; high
fiber, moderate carb; prefer lower glycemic sources of energy. But whenever
anyone mentions paleo as "the answer" I refer them to this slide deck:

[https://www.nsca.com/uploadedfiles/nsca/inactive_content/pro...](https://www.nsca.com/uploadedfiles/nsca/inactive_content/program_books/ptc_2013_program_book/aragon.pdf)

~~~
woodandsteel
Interesting article, but it is bad in one very large way.

Paleos say we should eat the diet our bodies evolved for. Anti-paleos argue
that paleo diets differed enormously.

That is quite correct, but there is one very important thing all the paleo
diets had in common. That is that they included no refined carbohydrates. That
leads to the possibility that our bodies are poor at handling them, and indeed
there is a good deal of evidence that is the case.

I am sure the author is quite aware of all that, but he carefully avoids
addressing the issue. The closest he comes is attacking the idea that sugar is
poison, a claim, as everyone knows, is metaphorical, not what is literally
meant.

The fact that he never addresses the refined carbohydrate problem makes me
mistrust his motives, and the objectivity of the rest of his arguments.
Perhaps is being paid by the refined carbohydrate industry.

------
awinter-py
remember kids, christian science is neither christian nor science

~~~
tzs
My browser's search on page function fails to find the word "Christian"
anywhere on the page, so I am not seeing what prompted your observation. Could
you elaborate?

~~~
awinter-py
the likeness of sanity is borrowed by crazy

------
egberts5
WTF did I just read?

